# TRUCKS post a picture of your rig!



## dbest

After the series of discussions about trucks I thought it would be fun to post pictures of our trucks.

My truck big trailer:
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/beekeeping/IMG_0058.jpg
Headin south a few years ago:
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/beekeeping/P1010104_itA_104.jpg
Dad's 10 wheeler:
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/3-8-07025.jpg
The Semi with a load of new broods:
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/PreppingbeesforCali018.jpg


----------



## Solomon Parker

I have my pickup with a cargo rack that goes in the hitch receiver when necessary. I most certainly would not be able to get one of those big trucks in where some of my yards are and have been. Back when I was planning to become a commercial beekeeper, that last rig was on my list.

http://parkerfarms.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-first-outyard.html


----------



## MichaBees

I use a multitasking wheelbarrow for both apiaries I got. 
Nice rigs...


----------



## dbest

Here's one of Bob Harvey's old trucks.

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/3-8-07137.jpg


----------



## odfrank




----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

here is my bee truck...

http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/Peacekeeperapiaries/truck.jpg


----------



## Slow Modem

Not fancy but it keeps on chuggin' !

http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss298/Slowmodem_photo/3146988855_3e20f5f141_z.jpg?t=1308581830


----------



## Barry

That's the best truck so far.


----------



## dbest

Bob's truck was on its 3rd transmission and 2nd engine at that point. I really disliked that one. It was my influance to build the FL-80. I have to agree with Barry, Is that an apache?


----------



## loggermike

Heres one of mine.These F350s will go anywhere!

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0577.jpg?t=1320551184


----------



## Solomon Parker

Forgot to mention, my wife's blue Toyota Carolla seen in the background of one of my pics has hauled a trailer load of bee equipment 2200 miles across the country on two occasions, and a trunk full on another occasion. My truck has yet to come close to that cumulative hauling experience.


----------



## Slow Modem

dbest said:


> Bob's truck was on its 3rd transmission and 2nd engine at that point. I really disliked that one. It was my influance to build the FL-80. I have to agree with Barry, Is that an apache?


No, it's just a C-10. Just a plain Jane half-ton, 6-cylinder, 3-speed on the column. Only one sun visor and only one arm rest. But thank you for the kind words.


----------



## okbees

I am serious when I say that I am in the market of upgrading my truck and it has been pretty informative to see the different makes/models out there....thanks for the pictorial information.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

You can't see all of it, but I like the look of Loggermike's hoist. Is it homemade? For small operators it looks a lot more cost effective than buying, maintaining, and hauling a skid steer.


----------



## beeware10

a very good commercial beekeeper once told me a beekkeeper never has the right truck. (always looking for a better one)


----------



## sqkcrk

There is no one right truck. If there is, it is in the shop.


----------



## Slow Modem

beeware10 said:


> a very good commercial beekeeper once told me a beekkeeper never has the right truck. (always looking for a better one)


A coworker told me about the same thing about tractors. He said, "No matter what size you get, you'll wish you had a bigger one."


----------



## sqkcrk

Just like a man, isn't it? Always wishing they had a bigger one or thinking they do.


----------



## Okraeater

Here's one of the trucks I drive for work. Note the shop-built hoist. BTW, it is registered below CDL limit because none of us have a CDL!
Not sure if I can get the picture to work...
I give up. Can't resize it.


----------



## loggermike

That boom on the old F350 was made in the mid 70s by John Fruetel in Oregon. It was a good ,dependable, economical boom.Should be lots of them around still, collecting rust behind someones honey house.


----------



## Michael Palmer

My Dodge 3500/ Cummins does most of the heavy lifting, but I don't drive it much. I let the help do that...and the lifting.










My other truck is a Jeep that I use for the queen rearing and nuc making side of the apiary.


----------



## rkereid

loggermike said:


> Heres one of mine.These F350s will go anywhere!
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0577.jpg?t=1320551184


I sure would like to see some pictures or details for the boom on that truck.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

I can't brag about this truck because it isn't mine.
But I am rather proud of the condition of my equipment.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00618.jpg


----------



## dbest

Are those live hives? I don't see any bees.


----------



## honeyman46408

:lpf::lpf:


----------



## HarryVanderpool

loggermike said:


> That boom on the old F350 was made in the mid 70s by John Fruetel in Oregon. Should be lots of them around still....


Mike is right, there are a lot of these in use still and they can be found laying around as well.
They were made just a few miles from here, but no more.

I will take a couple of pictures of a friend's and post but it won't be for a week or so.


----------



## Gregg

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd147/pollinator3765/bee truck pics/


----------



## gregstahlman

http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS%20Album/cabover.jpg

http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS%20Album/cc.jpg

http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS%20Album/conv.jpg


http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS%20Album/mytruck.jpg

4 Ford f-450 crew cabs
1987 Chevy 3500
1994 Dodge 3500
1999 ford f-350

Tandem Trucks:
1994 Ford L-8000
1995 GMC Topkick
2005 Int. 7500
2009 Int. 7500
2011 Int. 7500

Semis:
1987 Int. cabover
1996 Int.


oh and got a 1967 ford 800??? that we dont use anymore. cant remember if that is what it is but it was my grandpa's first truck when he got on his own. he likes to keep it around


----------



## loggermike

Good looking load ,Harry. I like to see good uniform equipment (even if I don't yet meet that standard myself!).

I have a few pictures of the boom, somewhere.Will look for them. I just got back from moving 120 hives from the mountains to the Valley with it. Still works fine. I think Randy Oliver has one too,though don't know if he still uses it.

More truck pics:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0533.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0530.jpg


----------



## jim lyon

Can't match Harry's but we're working on it. 
http://s470.photobucket.com/albums/rr66/jimlyon/Bee truck pics/?albumview=slideshow

Hey Harry notice we put an extra single under the 3 doubles, our motto is: "Load em up then start negotiating". I'll admit we have had heavier bees though.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Just when I thought I could take a short break, these pictures are revving me back up!
Nice looking outfits, guys!
Mike, I noticed your towable forklift. I have one also.
Folks that have never used one have no idea how much time is shaved off the work day compared to other styles of forklifts.
Maybe we can start a thread on forklift pictures.


----------



## Gypsi

Slow Modem,
I love your truck.

Makes mine look young. (I threw a rod last night. Beats letting the engine seize up from not driving it.)

Gypsi



Slow Modem said:


> Not fancy but it keeps on chuggin' !
> 
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss298/Slowmodem_photo/3146988855_3e20f5f141_z.jpg?t=1308581830


----------



## LSBees

I can't tell for sure as I can only see part of it but I think I have one like mounted on my F600, however its mounted the other way around.


----------



## Solomon Parker

It would be so awesome if Michael Bush posted a picture of his brown minivan.


----------



## loggermike

Here are a few of the Fruetel Bee Boom pics. Though nowadays I am more interested in looking at forklift pics!
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0507.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0580.jpg?t=1320551184

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0022.jpg?t=1241952947

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0015.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0011.jpg

http://pic80.picturetrail.com:80/VOL1011/3600070/7409829/291994619.jpg

Harry is right, the towable lifts are ready to roll in a couple of minutes.Biggest problem with these converted truck/forklifts is the turning radius.Its a real bear to remove pallets that were put in a tight (bad)place by a swinger,with one of these.Don't ask how i know...


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Mike, thanks. Great pics.


----------



## willyC

!947 IH KB-3 0ne ton, should be all I need as hobby guy. And yes it runs and drives. All my hives are within 2 miles. This would only work for a hobby.


----------



## willyC

Sorry for the double vision post.






:scratch:


----------



## loggermike

Now that's what I like! Best yet.


----------



## Gypsi

Very nice Willy C!


----------



## soupcan

Sweet looking cab over Greg!
What year is it?
Your grandpa had a Cheby Kodiac with a Cat in it as I remember when he hauled a load of bees I bought on a sale in Kearney many years back.


----------



## AstroBee

Here's mine. 1982 F250 with 32K original miles. The cool thing for beekeeping is the Tommy Gate.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

jim lyon said:


> Can't match Harry's but we're working on it.
> http://s470.photobucket.com/albums/rr66/jimlyon/Bee truck pics/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> Hey Harry notice we put an extra single under the 3 doubles, our motto is: "Load em up then start negotiating". I'll admit we have had heavier bees though.


Ive got some more pics of your trucks if you want them....I think the truck I liked most was that 3500 chevy...that's a Cowboy Cadillac if I ever saw one. BUT that new dodge was nice.


----------



## gregstahlman

the cabover is a 1987. had it repainted a couple years ago. yes you are right we had either an 82 or 84 Kodiak. cant remember which year is was. i think it had a CAT 3208 in it. just remember it smoked ALOT lol. i was fairly young when we had that truck. got rid of it about 10 years ago. the truckbed from the kodiak got extended and put on my truck.


----------



## Gypsi

Very nice Astrobee!


----------



## MichaBees

This is all I could afford.


----------



## Gypsi

I'll bet he gets good mileage!


----------



## Gypsi

hmmm - country hives!


----------



## Guest

AstroBee said:


> Here's mine. 1982 F250 with 32K original miles. The cool thing for beekeeping is the Tommy Gate.


That rig is so awesome! Where did you bought this truck? I think this is great for my heavy hauling jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## AstroBee

osbornedanny82 said:


> That rig is so awesome! Where did you bought this truck? I think this is great for my heavy hauling jobs :thumbsup:


Thanks for the complement! I love this old truck. 351w, C6 tranny, dana 60 - its a beast. I just wish it was 4-wheel drive. I bought the truck from a government surplus auction (got the maintenance records). It was faded government white when I bought it. I grit blasted the entire truck to bare metal and primed and painted it myself. I was a lot of work, but something that I always wanted to try. So far it has held up very well. I had someone else spray in the bed liner.


----------



## dbest

Is that truck a 4X4? do you still have it?



peacekeeperapiaries said:


> here is my bee truck...
> 
> http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/Peacekeeperapiaries/truck.jpg


----------



## DryCreekGeezer

This is all I could afford.


----------



## westernbeekeeper

DryCreekGeezer said:


> View attachment 5155
> 
> 
> This is all I could afford.


:lpf: !!!!


----------



## sqkcrk

DryCreekGeezer said:


> View attachment 5155
> 
> 
> This is all I could afford.


A truck in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## Mr.Beeman




----------



## snl

sqkcrk said:


> This is all I could afford.


The house or the truck?


----------



## NewJoe

Slow Modem said:


> Not fancy but it keeps on chuggin' !
> 
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss298/Slowmodem_photo/3146988855_3e20f5f141_z.jpg?t=1308581830


That truck is awesome! I would love to have one. The body looks rock solid!


----------



## KiwiMana

Here is our little Truck, it has carried many a bee


----------



## acbz




----------



## Billy Joe Adair

My bee truck with a load of unassembled frames.
http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq6/bjadair1971/BJABeetruck1.jpg

My bee truck with a load of honey supers.
http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq6/bjadair1971/BJABeetruck2.jpg


----------



## Troutsqueezer

I could fit a couple more in there if I had to.


----------



## westernbeekeeper

My sweet little "rig". Probably gonna convert to a flatbed soon.


----------



## odfrank

My treasured Subaru Baja Bee Truck will probably be declared totaled on Monday. A lady decided it was time for me to get a new one, she pulled in front of me as I drove 35 mph with the right of way. 
How do I keep the bee poop off my shiny new rig? Why can't we buy a tiny pickup anymore n this country?


----------



## Charlie B

It all worked out for the best Ollie. Now you finally have something that looks like a man drives it.


----------



## Mbeck

Charlie B said:


> It all worked out for the best Ollie. Now you finally have something that looks like a man drives it.


Ouch!

I hope he catches all your swarms!


----------



## Ian

My work horse


----------



## jim lyon

Sweet ride Ollie. You really prepared to have that sucker get covered with bee droppings?


----------



## beemandan

odfrank said:


> Why can't we buy a tiny pickup anymore n this country?


If it makes you feel any better, my 'mid sized' 2012 Nissan Frontier with a 6 gets better gas mileage than the 'compact' 02 with a 4 that it replaced.


----------



## Charlie B

Here's my lowly 2004 Nissan Frontier with a $120 ladder rack I use for swarm season. I'm just a poor retired cop who's spent his life protecting life and liberty. I live on a meager pension and could never afford a truck like Ollie's but I make do.


----------



## Charlie B

westernbeekeeper said:


> My sweet little "rig". Probably gonna convert to a flatbed soon.
> View attachment 16119


Ben,

That would make a nice flatbed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Charlie B said:


> Here's my lowly 2004 Nissan Frontier with a $120 ladder rack I use for swarm season.


Nice truck 



Charlie B said:


> I'm just a poor retired cop who's spent his life protecting life and liberty. I live on a meager pension and could never afford a truck like Ollie's but I make do.


:v: :v: :v:



... is that what you had in mind Ollie?


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> I'm just a poor retired cop who's spent his life protecting life and liberty. I live on a meager pension and could never afford a truck like Ollie's but I make do.
> 
> :v::v::v::v:
> 
> Charlie, maybe Radar can help you have these video sound tracks start up automatically in the back ground of all your posts, and while you are on the podium at your bee club.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIuotFZnBtk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtm43boEg0U&list=PL29121A0BF793B167


----------



## TalonRedding

Lol


----------



## Oldtimer

Ian said:


> My work horse


Wow I like that Ian.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Ian, what are the specs of that hoss?

I find my truck sometimes less good in offroad conditions than lighter 4WD trucks. After rain we have very muddy conditions here. A lighter truck (with no hives though) just digs through the mud. The heavier and longer trucks get stuck much quicker, even when empty. 

The reason why I stick with the heavier truck is, it pulls much better a trailer with hives.


----------



## Ian

This truck is a F550 4x4 6litre. I bought it out of the oilfields, extended the chassy by 36" and built a 16' deck which suits my boom loader.
Being 4x4 I do not get stuck very often but like any flatbed dual wheeled truck the back end is light when empty and I do need to call on the 4x4 at times a regular sized truck wouldn't. 

I run this truck, two tone trucks and a half tone. 

Bernhard, A guy learns pretty quick how wet is too wet  but cherry picking yards after rains helps keep the work going and lock in that 4x4, she goes through a lot! I use aggressive Michelin tires


----------



## drlonzo

Ian said:


> This truck is a F550 4x4 6litre. I bought it out of the oilfields, extended the chassy by 36" and built a 16' deck which suits my boom loader.
> Being 4x4 I do not get stuck very often but like any flatbed dual wheeled truck the back end is light when empty and I do need to call on the 4x4 at times a regular sized truck wouldn't.
> 
> I run this truck, two tone trucks and a half tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard, A guy learns pretty quick how wet is too wet  but cherry picking yards after rains helps keep the work going and lock in that 4x4, she goes through a lot! I use aggressive Michelin tires



Ian - How many hives can you put on that truck and use the boom loader ?


----------



## Ian

drlonzo said:


> Ian - How many hives can you put on that truck and use the boom loader ?


Loaded right up, a 16' deck will fit 160 singles or 80 doubles. I usually load 120 singles out or into the shed, easier to handle. But when chasing flow on my sprawling landscape I will usually pick one or two yards on the way. 

That picture is working on the third pull box(down to one), it's the second yard I am picking up to move 10 miles down onto some sunflower and buckwheat fields to end off the season.


----------



## Trevor Mansell

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0444_zpse39fa9e5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0485_zps1b95754b.jpg
AWD International 7400.


----------



## davidsbees




----------



## acbz




----------



## Mr.Beeman

Our new hive hauler!


----------



## Oldtimer

Love it Mr. Beeman. 

Also loving all the other pics guys! there is just something tough and rugged looking, about a truck load of bees.


----------



## jim lyon

Here's another old "Binder" pic for ya. 
http://s470.photobucket.com/user/jimlyon/media/Mobile Uploads/1423222078_zpsb819b071.jpg.html


----------



## ellenthomas

Mr.Beeman said:


> View attachment 16211
> 
> 
> Our new hive hauler!


Ha! Absolutely love that.


----------



## Oldtimer

Yup, almonds here we come.


----------



## Fishman43

Mr.Beeman said:


> View attachment 16211
> 
> 
> Our new hive hauler!


Those bees will be well smoked by the time you get to your destination. Got to love the old 49cc two strokes


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI




----------



## Charlie B

I like your license plate Adrian. Is that a rope draw string around your jacket? What's up with the T- Shirt?:scratch:


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Thanks Charlie, not a rope but top quality sisal string. It was a Sunday and I decided to dress up.


----------



## Michael Palmer

jim lyon said:


> Here's another old "Binder" pic for ya.
> http://s470.photobucket.com/user/jimlyon/media/Mobile Uploads/1423222078_zpsb819b071.jpg.html


Nice load Jim.


----------



## Charlie B

Adrian,

What year is your Toyota?


----------



## Gypsi

Mr Beeman that is quit a hive hauler


----------



## Goran

And now something completely different.
Not mine, and not truck.. I am more for such "movable apiary". Just go beneath with truck and load in a short time.. Sparing time and "energy".


----------



## Gypsi

ventilation on top I hope? neat setup but in Texas those bees would COOK


----------



## Goran

Gypsi said:


> ventilation on top I hope? neat setup but in Texas those bees would COOK


Movable roof, both sides doors, summer temps here are till 40Celsius. Safer and easier to transport. Inside when work, intense smell of propolis, honey, pollen, bees. Buzz.. When bad weather and have to do something, you are under the roof. But as you say when warm weather - pretty hot to work.

Forgot, as you usually wrap with insulation the hives for winter.. This way no need for wrapping


----------



## beemandan

Goran said:


> And now something completely different.


Whoever owns it could probably use those Australian honey flow gizmos. Keep everything inside.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Charlie, it's a '99 4runner manual, but it has 2015 rear differential...


----------



## Charlie B

Adrian,

Yeah that was my first choice, a truck like yours. I got that Nissan which is ok but it would get stuck on a bar of soap! Should have got at least both rear wheels some power! Oh well.

Very nice!


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Finally got my Chevy converted to a flatbed.


----------



## Charlie B

Nice Ben!


----------

